# Animal Monuments



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Giant horse could drive British motorists to distraction *
18 March 2009
Agence France Presse

A giant horse sculpture which will soon welcome European travellers arriving in southern England is likely to prove a major distraction for motorists, according to a survey Wednesday.

The 50-metre (164-foot) high equine statue, planned near a main highway into London from ferry ports and the Channel Tunnel, is set to join Stonehenge, the London Eye and Wembley Stadium on the list of Britain's most distracting monuments.

"Spotting famous landmarks has long been a fun part of road trips," said Mike Pickard of the insurance company which carried out the survey of eye-catching structures.

"But this can also lead drivers to distraction as they take their eyes away from the road, slow down or brake suddenly. Motorists should keep their eyes on the road at all times," he added.

The white horse, designed by former Turner Prize winner Mark Wallinger, won a two-million-pound (2.8-million-dollar, 2.1-million-euro) public art commission in southeast England in February

It is to be constructed near to the A2 trunk road at Ebbsfleet in Kent, where there is also a major terminal for high-speed trains coming from France and elsewhere to London.

Work is planned to begin on the sculpture, dubbed "The Angel of the South" in reference to the "Angel of the North" near Newcastle in northeastern England, in about a year.

But nearly half of the 1,000 motorists surveyed said large monuments should not be constructed near roads at all.

The poll showed 66 percent of drivers admitted to being distracted by landmarks while 12 percent had even been involved in accidents. More than a quarter had had to brake suddenly when passing a landmark

The top 10 most distracting landmarks already in existence are:

1) Stonehenge

2) Angel of the North

3) London Eye

4) Windsor Castle

5) Celtic Chalk Figures, Dorset

6) Wembley Stadium

7) Hadrian's Wall, Northumberland

8) Long Man of Wilmington, Sussex

9) Humber Bridge, Hull

10) Wallace Monument, Stirling, Scotland


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Canada is the winner when it comes to Huge Animal Monuments.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Respect chicken, erect a statue: PETA*
5 May 2009
The Hindu

KOCHI: Every dog has its day, so goes the saying. But now, chickens too have their own day. Animal lovers observed the International Respect for Chickens Day on May 4 with a rash of activities, urging compassion for chickens. Animal rights groups in many parts of the world organised events highlighting the need for better treatment of chickens, if not total abstinence from eating poultry.

In India, the animal rights group, People for Ethical Treatment of Animals has asked municipalities across the country to build monuments for the humble bird at the city centres. Kochi City Corporation too was urged to erect a statue of a chicken in a busy part of the city to pay respect to the countless number of the fowls killed every year.

“Erecting a chicken statue in a busy part of the city will elevate these birds in the minds of people, perhaps convincing many to leaving chicken off their plates,” Anuradha Sawhney, PETA’s chief functionary, said in a letter to the city administration.

Observance of this day is a recent phenomenon. Started by the United Poultry Concerns (UPC), a US-based organisation, the day is now being observed by several animal rights groups. The UPC is an NGO dedicated to the compassionate and respectful treatment of chickens, turkeys, ducks and other domestic fowl.

Knowing pretty well that it is hard to keep chicken off the dining table, animal rights groups focus on the compassionate treatment of chickens. “The way poultry firms in India treat chickens is really shocking,” Nikunj Sharma, a PETA activist told The Hindu. A study by PETA to coincide with the International Respect for Chickens Day last year showed that chickens were raised, kept, transported and slaughtered in horrifying conditions.

Tormented birds

Chickens were fed antibiotics and hormones so that they grew faster and gained extra weight. On most chicken farms, they were kept in extremely unhygienic conditions.

The stench and waste in which they were raised produced ammonia fumes which caused burning and pain in the eyes and throats of the young chicks.

Beaks chopped off

Their beaks were often chopped off so that they would not, in frustration, harm and kill other chickens. The final journey before the slaughter was the worst - they were kept for hours together in severely cramped places.

“Show a little compassion and respect for these birds at least for a day,” that is the humble message of the International Respect for Chickens Day.

May 4 is International Respect for Chickens Day


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Schwarzenegger adorns Capitol hallway in California with bronze grizzly bear statue *
7 April 2009

SACRAMENTO (AP) - Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger has added an extra layer of security outside his Capitol office: a massive bronze statue of a grizzly bear.

The 250-pound statue was placed in the hallway Tuesday.

The governor spotted the bear while strolling by an art gallery on a recent fundraising trip in Aspen, Colo., and decided to buy it, said his spokesman, Aaron McLear.

"He thought that the school kids here would get a kick out of having their picture taken in front of it," McLear said.

The grizzly bear adorns the state flag and is the official state animal, although it has been extinct in California since 1922, according to the state Department of Fish and Game.

The artist, Steven Bennett of Greensboro, N.C., said he was wondering what Schwarzenegger planned to do with the hulking statue after he heard from the gallery that the Republican governor had bought it.

"Tell Arnold, 'Thank you very much,'" Bennett said Tuesday when he learned of the bear's prominent new home inside the California Capitol. "And if he wants anything else, I'll be happy to make it for him."

Bennett, 55, said he does many commissioned works and particularly likes bears.

McLear said the governor bought the statue with his own money. Both he and Bennett declined to comment on the selling price.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Spain


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Garuda Wisnu Kencana Monument*, Bali









the biggest one is under construction


----------



## MasterGas (Jan 15, 2009)

The Puppy Dog outside of the Bilbao´s Guggenheim in Spain.










The Prehispanic Dancing Colimotes Dogs in Chihuahua, Mexico.










Spider in Roppongi Hills, Tokyo, Japan










Spider outside of the Bilbao´s Guggenheim in Spain too.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Seoul


----------



## clikinghere (Nov 29, 2009)

Roppongi is a dirty night area, I hate Shibuya also. Akasaka's Tokyo Mid Town is better modern and wooden design. Been there already?

I live in Higashi Azabu, a calm and nice residential area.


However, the fastest growing area I believe is Ikebukuro.
I enjoy their growth. It is also by far the most popular area today. 

Shinjuku is rapidly declining, as far as I can see, from my eyes.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Venice*


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> *Respect chicken, erect a statue: PETA*
> 5 May 2009
> The Hindu


I cannot take PETA seriously; they live in some fantasy where humans don't eat anything but leaves.

I'm all for statues of animals, as long as they are well done and for the aesthetic beauty of the creatures and their importance in our life... wait, we have always done that.
What do they want us to do? Put a statue of a chicken up in the same manner we do war heroes or great leaders?


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the way we put animals in statues.
Venice


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Ah yes ... and they charged admission for entering that part of the basilica!


----------



## cc80cc80 (Jan 16, 2009)

Some religion treat animals as God, I respect animal too.


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

An elevated cow in KCMO~the biggest cowtown

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3127/2662666157_67be7b39d4.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/7/6608568_2979ce2eb5.jpg?v=0


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*PETA sees chicken statue as egg on McDonald's face*
Heather McWilliams
4 June 2010
Denver Post










The 16th Street Mall could soon be aflutter over a temporary art installation meant to draw attention to poultry-slaughtering practices.

The group People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals has applied for a permit to plunk a 250-pound chicken statue near 16th and Champa streets.

'It's a very good illustration for the public, complete with crutches, bruises and bloodstains,' said Lindsay Rajt, manager of PETA's campaigns division.

PETA began the permit process in April, and, if approved, the statue will stare down passers-by from mid-June to mid-September, Rajt said. It would roost directly in front of a McDonald's restaurant.

'This is the national debut of our Crippled Chicken Statue, designed to target McDonald's and to alert people to the horrifying animal abuse that goes on behind closed doors,' Rajt said.

PETA contends slaughterhouse processes are inhumane. Rajt said McDonald's, the largest seller of chicken in the U.S., could demand 'less cruel' practices from its suppliers.

Neither the owners of the McDonald's store nor corporate representatives returned calls about the campaign.

Designed by New Yorker cartoonist Harry Bliss, the 'McCruelty' clucker stands 66 inches high and has some folks crying foul.

Tami Door, president and chief executive of the Downtown Denver Partnership, which manages the mall, said, 'The partnership values free speech, and at the same time we are consistently looking at balancing the multiple uses of the mall.'

Public access to the sidewalk and appropriate clearance top the list of concerns, she said.

Mall shoppers Sadie Thomas and Jenny Gawronski, who are backyard- chicken keepers from Boulder, take different sides of the coop on the issue.

'Just seeing a statue of a dead thing won't change anyone's mind,' Thomas said.

She thinks PETA could better spend on other education campaigns. Her friend hopes the organization doesn't chicken out.

'I'm a vegetarian, so I agree,' Gawronski said.

The statue permit awaits review by Denver's city attorney and the Public Works department, communications director Ann Williams said. Department policy allows a decision up to the day before the permit's effective date, June 14.

If the permit is denied, PETA could appeal, Rajt said, saying the statue falls under freedom of speech.

Many people who hear about poultry-slaughter practices come around to PETA's way of thinking, Rajt said.

Aujha Alexander, an occasional McDonald's customer, doesn't necessarily agree.

'But,' she said, 'I wouldn't want a nasty chicken right out front of where I eat.'


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Famous Siberian mosquito*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ I like that a lot more than the spider!


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

giant bison in North dakota









North dakota is definately the king of giant animal statues: http://extraordinaryintelligence.co...ddities-the-giant-animals-of-the-high-plains/


----------



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

This is a monument in the Auckland suburb of Avondale as this introduced species is found primarily around this suburb of Auckland New Zealand.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

^^introduced from Australia?? :lol:

The town of Gundagai situated on the Hume Highway between Melbourne and Sydney prides itself on the "Dog on the Tuckerbox" momument, although that actual monument is not really that big compared to the other animal monuments photographed on this thread.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Monument to enamored dogs in Krasnodar, Russia (2007):*

This funny monument is illustration to the Vladimir Mayakovskiy's verse "Krasnodar" (1926). Mayakovskiy wrote such words: "This is not a dog backwoods, but the dog capital". Today this is traditional place of meeting of lovers.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*SwordFish*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, North Borneo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smurfiechowchow/4143735264/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/468034332/sizes/l/in/photostream/









by Josh Marvin 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/468042248/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dolphin, Segama Waterfront*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, North Borneo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ating76/2656082630/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugenemoore/4247437739/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cutie Fishes, Segama Waterfront*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, North Borneo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugenemoore/4248210852/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ating76/2655264177/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snapnlsg/4440121521/sizes/z/in/photostream/









:lol::lol::lol:
by Tamas
http://picasaweb.google.com/magdatomi/20090318KotaKinabaluMalaysia#


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu*
Sabah, North Borneo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabahanblog/page3/

*Bangau*









*Kerbau(Bulls)*


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Search for Utopia Nieuwpoort - Belgium


----------



## captainCanberra (Apr 10, 2009)

Australias got a fair few, alot of big food ones too, this is my favourite
"The Big Merino" in Goulburn NSW
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...P1b0C&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0
they recently had to move it a couple of kilometres on a big truck, it was pretty awesome


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

eagle square langkawi malaysia,


----------

